# Vidalia onion recipes - have any?



## Teef (May 25, 2002)

Found some nice Vidalia onions on sale at the market today.  Does anyone have a good reciipe--- for use raw or cooked?


----------



## Finally (May 31, 2002)

Teef:
Before I 'recipe,' I just have to mention - The 'Squattier' the Vidalia Onion, the Sweeter the Vidalia Onion.
I slice off the top, then try to slice off the hairy part of the root end, leaving the in-the-onion part of the root there. I peel the coloured (I'm Canadian, eh) skin from the onion and lay it, top down, on my board.
Slicing through the root 'portion,' I cut the onion into wedges; the remaining root portion will hold the onion together.
Spray or dip in EVO and sprinkle with a bit of Coarse Salt. Lay the pieces on your hot BBQ so the grills will caramelize (mark) the flat/cut sides. 
As the onion cooks, the concentric parts of each wedge will 'Blosom, or bloom - spread and seperate.
Really great - the heat activates the sugars within the onion; the caramelization add flavours too.
Hope you enjoy them.
Finally,
David


----------



## Norma (Jun 1, 2002)

Finally, that sounds wonderful! I like to saute sliced Vidalia (Texas Grown!) onions in a bit of extra virgin olive oil, sprinkled with a bit of salt, some crushed garlic, until they start to carmelize, and then add some sliced mushrooms, and finish cooking till the onions are nice and carmelized, then squeeze just a touch of fresh lemon juice just before serving. My daughter and I love this on a slice of toasted italian bread, that's been brushed with EVO and garlic.


----------



## Teef (Jun 1, 2002)

Finally and Norma-
THANKS !  for your vidalia onion recipes.
Just when I thought I was beginning to know a something about food and cooking, you both used a word (product,  I am guessing) I am not familiar with.... EVO.

Can you help again?

I saw an interesting recipe for onions marinated in vinegar and oil and Feta cheese. 
Sounds sorta strong tasting, you know? (or for Finally... eh?  
Anyone tried anything like that? 

 (I think it was a family heirloom Greek recipe.)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 1, 2002)

Teef, EVO = extra virgin olive oil


----------



## Teef (Jun 1, 2002)

A HA !  
"Well duh", I said to myself when I read what EVO is...

But now I'm  wondering why it isn't 
"EVOO" !?!

Ok-- Ok ...  I'll stop asking any more stupid questions!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 2, 2002)

well, it should be EVOO by golly!!!!  Stupid??? It makes sense to me!!


----------



## Norma (Jun 2, 2002)

It's EVO because we North Americans are always in such a hustle and bustle to get things done! Can't take the time to add that last "O" LOL!


----------



## Finally (Jun 7, 2002)

Norma:
And here I thought we had to save it for when we taste what we've made . . . 
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo..............
LOL everyone.
David


----------

